# Volume Pedal Suggestions for Recording



## notme (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm interesting in buying a volume pedal to go along with my empress delay to be used for recording purposes. I'm looking to buy locally (ontario) or canada if need be. I don't want anything cheap, probably something from say mid to upper range in quality. Any suggestions?


Also, what are the practical purposes for stereo pedals? Not sure if I need that or not.

Thanks for any suggestions/tips?

NM


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

Are you going to be using it as a volume pedal, or as an expression pedal for the superdelay?

You can't go wrong with the Ernie Ball VP Jr. or the Boss FV-500H. Both have nice action, built like tanks. A volume pedal is about as unsexy as a tuner and almost as useful. 

Stereo is only useful if you've got a stereo signal and you want to adjust both the L and R channels at the same time.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I use the Ernie Ball VP JR for everything - recording, playing live, for both guitar and lap steel. Never had a problem with it.


----------



## notme (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks for the replies!!
I guess stereo is out since I use a mono signal. Will take a look at both.

I'm interested in the atmosphere that they seem to bring to a song. 
Colin Cripps and Tim Reynolds come to mind.

Is a volume pedal usually before a delay?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

notme said:


> Is a volume pedal usually before a delay?


Usually. Yup.


----------



## notme (Mar 23, 2006)

The Ernie Ball Jr looks to have 3 different types:
-250K passive 6166
-250K passive 6168
-250K passive 6180

Is there a preference between these three? The 6180 looks to be about $50 dollars more.

Also, are they suppose to be used in the effects loop?

Thanks again,

Paul


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

notme said:


> The Ernie Ball Jr looks to have 3 different types:
> -250K passive 6166
> -250K passive 6168
> -250K passive 6180
> ...


Any of those would work - they're all 250K mono. I have the 6180, which is the VP JR - I think its slightly smaller than the other two. The 6168 has a switch which selects between two swell rates.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I have the 6166 which I haven't had any issues with. As already stated, any of those will do.


----------



## notme (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks guys, looks like I'm going to pick up a Ernie Ball Jr.:smile:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

For volume pedals I stick with Morley. They're velvet smooth and totally noiseless.

I've used lots of brands and never found any to be as good as the Morleys.


----------



## notme (Mar 23, 2006)

Well I pick up an Ernie Ball Jr from long and mcquade. The only mono they had in stock was used (in the original box), so I bought it. It turns out it is the 6181 which is the VP JR 25K. Apparently it is best suited for an active signal. I'm using an American Strat, so I'm not sure if this pedal is suited or not.
I have 90 days to decide, but would it be better to go with JR 250K instead?


----------



## notme (Mar 23, 2006)

You can ignore the previous question.
I took the used one back and bought a new passive 6180.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

notme said:


> You can ignore the previous question.
> I took the used one back and bought a new passive 6180.


Yeah, the 25K one does not work for regular (passive) guitar - it kills all the high end. I had the same thing before and had to exchange it for a 250K also.


----------



## tallhouserecordingco (Jul 29, 2009)

I've had the Ernie Ball volume pedal for over 4 years now with not a single problem. Built like a tank!


----------

